# Saying more about me :P



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

I realized when I signed up on the forum I didn't say much about who I am. Well my names Mandi, I'm 20 years old, I live with my best friend/mother (don't be mean about that it's cheaper living with family in this economy) I love animals, I currently have five animals:

two kittens(Neko and Gato) believe it or not they were born on my birthday so we just HAD to adopt them both!

two rabbits (TZ is a big black boy bunny and Angel is his dwarf companion, she's snow white with black ears and a lil black heart on her lip) 

and a dog (Tessa she's a lab mix that we got from a shelter years ago, such a sweetie!) 

and tons of fish! 

I love photography, writing, drawing, and music. I live in Oregon so I'm a country girl, I fell in love with a city boy from L.A. (we met online when we were sixteen) we're currently engaged and we'll probably be engaged for quite a few years to come(we want to start college next fall and wait till after we've finished school to actually get married) He's more than just my fiance, he's my best friend!

Well Imma stop ranting and post this thing already


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I just saw the pictures of your kitties on another post and they are just
darling. Do people mix them up a lot since they look so much alike?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome Mandi


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

6cats4me said:


> I just saw the pictures of your kitties on another post and they are just
> darling. Do people mix them up a lot since they look so much alike?


They do actually! There are random times I'll take their collars off (cause they look so pretty without the collars!) and my mom and fiance can't tell them apart without looking at the marks on their faces! I can, only because I know the markings on Gato's legs are different from Neko's his looks like he got white paint splashed up his leg and hers looks like she stepped in it.


----------

